# New to Forum



## Glynn (Aug 24, 2009)

Greetings from 'Norn Iron', (that wee patch west of mainland England)

new to forum, but 2nd time round owner of Mk1 225. Bought at the right money with FSH but have to sort out rear ARB, broken spring and thermostat [smiley=bigcry.gif] (49c diagnosis always usefull) Same old problems as last one but that doesn't put me off. Mk1 is timeless and always worth the effort.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Glyn, Welcome to the Forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to here again... what did you diagnise it with...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Glynn (Aug 24, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Welcome to here again... what did you diagnise it with...


hi,
used 49C method, dash needle and digital reading giving the same reading at around 73 degrees


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Glynn said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha good idea...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------

